# Ist dieser Händler seriös?



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2018)

*Ist dieser Händler seriös?*

Hier gibt es gerade billige i9-9900K. Kann man dem Händler trauen? Könnte bei der Lage ein Rückläuferaufarbeiter von Mindfactory sein.
Impressum: Impressum |  ONE.de
Laut Google Map ein ordentliches Gebäude und bei Google angemeldet. Immerhin

550,-€ für einen i9-9900k, über meinem willkürlich gesetztem Limit, aber könnte man drüber schlafen
Prozessor Intel Core i9-9900K | ONE Deals | ONE.de


----------



## drstoecker (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Ist dieser Händler seriös?*

Der Händler bietet komplette Rechner an und zum selber konfigurieren. Kannst das Teil ruhig bestellen.


----------



## teachmeluv (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Ist dieser Händler seriös?*

ONE sponsort doch auch e-Sport Teams. Auf jeden Fall seriös


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Ist dieser Händler seriös?*

Danke!


----------



## facehugger (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Ist dieser Händler seriös?*

Hey, da ist CoD BO4 dabei. Da ziehste den Kaufpreis des Games ab und das Teil kostet keine 500 Taler. Bei dem Laden kannste kaufen, kennt man und ist auch recht bekannt...

Gruß


----------



## moreply (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Ist dieser Händler seriös?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier gibt es gerade billige i9-9900K. Kann man dem Händler trauen? Könnte bei der Lage ein Rückläuferaufarbeiter von Mindfactory sein.
> Impressum: Impressum |  ONE.de
> Laut Google Map ein ordentliches Gebäude und bei Google angemeldet. Immerhin
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp 

Hab grade einen bestellt!

Der Laden ist vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Ist dieser Händler seriös?*

Wie, halt, neeeeeeein.

Kauft mir nicht die Dinger weg. Ich überlege noch ...


----------



## facehugger (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Ist dieser Händler seriös?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie, halt, neeeeeeein.
> 
> Kauft mir nicht die Dinger weg. Ich überlege noch ...


Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben. Michail Sergejewitsch Gorbatschow, weiser Mann...

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Ist dieser Händler seriös?*

_"Wer zu früh kauft, zahlt zu viel"_

Mein Großvater, weiser Mann

Gruß zurück


----------



## facehugger (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Ist dieser Händler seriös?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> _"Wer zu früh kauft, zahlt zu viel"_
> 
> Mein Großvater, weiser Mann
> 
> Gruß zurück


Gut, geb mich geschlagen. 1:0 für dich. Aber Mütterchen Rußland schlägt zurück...

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Ist dieser Händler seriös?*



iWebi schrieb:


> Steht nur nicht da ob tray oder Boxed. Für eine Box ist es ein Schnäppchen aber für Tray? ne ist es nicht für mich.


"Die Box-Variante des i9-9900K hat keinen Lüfter im Lieferumfang enthalten inkl. Call of Duty: Black Ops 4"


----------



## facehugger (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Ist dieser Händler seriös?*



iWebi schrieb:


> Steht nur nicht da ob tray oder Boxed. Für eine Box ist es ein Schnäppchen aber für Tray? ne ist es nicht für mich.


Brille aufsetzen oder nochmal querlesen

Gruß


----------



## RtZk (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Ist dieser Händler seriös?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Hey, da ist CoD BO4 dabei. Da ziehste den Kaufpreis des Games ab und das Teil kostet keine 500 Taler. Bei dem Laden kannste kaufen, kennt man und ist auch recht bekannt...
> 
> Gruß



Black Ops 4 ist ziemlich billig, bekommt man bei Amazon für 35€, da gibt dir ein Privatkäufer vielleicht noch 20€.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Ist dieser Händler seriös?*

Mit Boxed oder Tray hat ja nichts mit dem Kühler zu tun, beide haben kein Kühler.
Der Unterschied liegt darin das der Boxed 3 Jahre Garantie hat und der Tray keine.

Meine Brille ist vielleicht nicht stark genug, aber lesen kann ich jetzt aber auch nichts was es genau ist.
Sieht aber laut dem Bild nach Tray aus, da hier der Diamant um an den Hals zu hängen fehlt. 

Die Box als Diamat ist beim Boxed tatsächlich mit dabei.
Kam mir eher wie ein Zauberwürfel vor, da ich am rätseln war wie ich den auf bekomme.
CPU konnte ich sehen da das Teil durchsichtig ist, aber ich kam nicht dran... 

Am ende habe ich es doch noch auf bekommen... sonst hätte ich die Nuss geknackt!


----------

